

Show HN: Flitchio- Smartphone Case with Built-In Game Controller - flitchio
https://flitch.io/ks

======
flitchio
Feel free to ask questions and we do like to know your feedbacks. Doing
Hardware is hard, and hearing from others certainly helps a lot.

